# Agittis canyon & petroglyphs in cave of Orpheus Greece video with sony a7iii



## mallllias (Oct 25, 2020)

Good morning to everyone..
A short video from a walk with the tenere xt660z at north Greece
at the gorge of Aggitis and in the cave of Orpheus that is located there.
To my great surprise I saw the rock paintings inside the cave
and doing a little research in the house later I saw how it is called, how
there were people in the cave for the first 9000 years!
Details about the historicity of the cave and the gorge
you will find the link below in the description of the video.
here is the video:


----------

